# AtiWinFlash doesnt show 4 or more GPUs



## Devilioso (Oct 10, 2018)

AtiWinflash doesn't show in the app more than 3 GPUs. Of course flashing is still possible in cmd. But if any developers of the app come across it, pls implement a dropdown or scroll down menu for GPUs in the app or make the window extendable in windows so it show more area. But still a scrolldown or dropdown menu for GPUs please!
Thank you very much!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 10, 2018)

Any intelligent person ( not insulting you personally) will remove multiple GPU's and only Flash one at a Time
while this is "laborious" it helps to avoid problems that might occur if there are too many GPU's on the System
This is my opinion and so ATIwinFlash is ok as it is


----------



## Devilioso (Oct 13, 2018)

If it would be a problem then it wouldn't be shown right now as a bug where the 4th card is visualy cut of and it wouldn't be possible to do it in the cmd. At this point I am flashing my 7 cards in my minig rig one by one in cmd using a .bat file in atiwinflash. So it is already possible, it is just not user friendly...


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 13, 2018)

Using ATIWinflash is far more risky than DOS flashing where one command flashes all of your GPU's
But I agree with @dorsetknob , just remove the extra GPU's


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Devilioso said:


> If it would be a problem then it wouldn't be shown right now as a bug where the 4th card is visualy cut of and it wouldn't be possible to do it in the cmd. At this point I am flashing my 7 cards in my minig rig one by one in cmd using a .bat file in atiwinflash. So it is already possible, it is just not user friendly...View attachment 108559



Dont get fresh, safest thing is to flash 1 at a time, you never know if you have exactly the same card from 1 to the next, you risk bricking them easily in multiples.

If you want the safest way, get a SPI flasher



king of swag187 said:


> Using ATIWinflash is far more risky than DOS flashing where one command flashes all of your GPU's
> But I agree with @dorsetknob , just remove the extra GPU's



It is the easiest, just turn if antivirus/malwarw programs temporarily.


----------

